
Twin Peaks killing raises questions about algorithm that helped free suspect - mikegirouard
http://www.sfchronicle.com/crime/article/Twin-Peaks-killing-raises-questions-about-11797572.php
======
pizza
Is bail just? (Separate from the algorithm's impartiality)

